# When is sex NOT sex?



## Times Roman (Jan 21, 2013)

....when it's a blowjob?

So I've been thinking about this.  See, I'm Old School, but some of you i hear at the gym saying that it's really NOT sex.  So makes me wonder.  If it's not sex, then it's not cheating, right?

For those of you that think a blowjob is something else, then let's spin this thing around and look at it, shall we?

So say I eat your woman's pussy.  not sex, right?  I mean, they are both oral.  What's good for the goose is good for the gander, right?


----------



## Georgia (Jan 21, 2013)

Just because you don't go as far as sex doesn't mean it's not cheating.

There is a line between fidelity and infidelity. 

Infidelity - kissing, holding hands, caressing, 1st base, 2nd base, 3rd base, blowjob, eating pussy, hand job, fingering her/him, anal sex, use of toys to penetrate, vaginal sex, talking behind your significant others back to someone about doing one/some/all of the things mentioned beforehand, etc.

I enjoy a good blowjob.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 21, 2013)

I cheated on every girlfriend I ever had


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 21, 2013)

Times Roman said:


> ....when it's a blowjob?
> 
> So I've been thinking about this.  See, I'm Old School, but some of you i hear at the gym saying that it's really NOT sex.  So makes me wonder.  If it's not sex, then it's not cheating, right?
> 
> ...



I had this exact discussion with my boss. He was bragging about a hooker that gave him a bj. I asked how would you like it if your wife paid some dude to eat her out. He stammered and gave me this bullshit answer about how the vagina is a sacred place where babies come from. 

Dudes a scumbag.

Don't even need to have contact. There are emotional affairs.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jan 21, 2013)

What about the highlight real?  Say I give myself a handjob (lord knows I give it better to myself then any chick or dude) is that cheating?  I usually sit on my hand until it falls asleep then beat my dick.  Feels like its not me lol. Boom


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 21, 2013)

If my dick don't get up it's not sex!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 21, 2013)

BigHerm said:


> What about the highlight real?  Say I give myself a handjob (lord knows I give it better to myself then any chick or dude) is that cheating?  I usually sit on my hand until it falls asleep then beat my dick.  Feels like its not me lol. Boom



So long as you're only thinking about how you're hand feels so good and you're not pretending to be going another person/animal then its cool.


----------



## DF (Jan 21, 2013)

Speaking of this I learned something the other day.  I was flipping the channels & landed on TMZ of all things...lol.  I dont know what group they were discussing or it's just kids these day consider this as being a virgin.  Anyway they were saying that these people still consider themselves virgins.  Here is the deal they say if the guy puts his hard cock into the vag. but does not thrust they still consider themselves virgins.  There was a term they use for this but I can't remember what they called it.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 21, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> Speaking of this I learned something the other day.  I was flipping the channels & landed on TMZ of all things...lol.  I dont know what group they were discussing or it's just kids these day consider this as being a virgin.  Anyway they were saying that these people still consider themselves virgins.  Here is the deal they say if the guy puts his hard cock into the vag. but does not thrust they still consider themselves virgins.  There was a term they use for this but I can't remember what they called it.



delusional sluts?


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jan 21, 2013)

For me cheating is doing or saying anything that you wouldn't do or say if your partner wasn't there. If I think about it like that then it keeps my scummy ass from doing anything I really shouldn't be doing.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 21, 2013)

when she weighs more than you.


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Jan 21, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> Speaking of this I learned something the other day.  I was flipping the channels & landed on TMZ of all things...lol.  I dont know what group they were discussing or it's just kids these day consider this as being a virgin.  Anyway they were saying that these people still consider themselves virgins.  Here is the deal they say if the guy puts his hard cock into the vag. but does not thrust they still consider themselves virgins.  There was a term they use for this but I can't remember what they called it.


. 



"Soaking" is the term you are looking for.    Google Mormon sex loopholes. I'd give a link but I'm on a shitty apple product called iPhone


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 21, 2013)

coltmc4545 said:


> For me cheating is doing or saying anything that you wouldn't do or say if your partner wasn't there. If I think about it like that then it keeps my scummy ass from doing anything I really shouldn't be doing.




Exactly. If you're deleting text messages so she doesn't see things, or IM's then you're already there.


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 21, 2013)

samcooke said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> "Soaking" is the term you are looking for.    Google Mormon sex loopholes. I'd give a link but I'm on a shitty apple product called iPhone




Soaking the ole mushroom head....hmmm.    Cheating isn't worth it.  I married my wife because I love her and chose her.  I am not big into destroying my family, ruining my kids because of an urge I may be having.  My early 20's thru 30 were great times of sexual conquests, but If I want laid now, I just go to the mrs.


----------



## ken Sass (Jan 21, 2013)

sorry to disagree but if you are with somebody and supposed to be faithful holding hands is cheating


----------



## Hollywood72 (Jan 21, 2013)

Sex is sex. Penis in the vagina. Cheating is kissing, holding hands and even just an emotional affair


----------



## PFM (Jan 21, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> I had this exact discussion with my boss. He was bragging about a hooker that gave him a bj. I asked how would you like it if your wife paid some dude to eat her out. He stammered and gave me this bullshit answer about how the vagina is a sacred place where babies come from.
> 
> Dudes a scumbag.
> 
> Don't even need to have contact. There are emotional affairs.



In full agreement with you on this one POB.

(not sure how I hit I hit "dislike" but I did, it was by accident).


----------



## PFM (Jan 21, 2013)

If I finger bang Gina Gym Rat in the parking lot of Planet Fitness and have the audacity to jack my GF up for jacking off Bundy..............I need to check myself for a multitude of moral and character flaws.


----------



## Georgia (Jan 21, 2013)

I don't respect anyone who is a cheater. Everyone makes mistakes but there are assholes out there who don't have any class or respect. If you feel you need to cheat then go be single. I've never cheated and hopefully never will mess up. If you have desires to cheat you do not love the person you're with like you should.


----------



## Times Roman (Jan 22, 2013)

it's interesting.  we seem to be a little older than the average kid at my gym.  so one can almost say that some of these kids will say almost anything if it means they get to get off?


----------



## JAXNY (Jan 22, 2013)

BigHerm said:


> What about the highlight real?  Say I give myself a handjob (lord knows I give it better to myself then any chick or dude) is that cheating?  I usually sit on my hand until it falls asleep then beat my dick.  Feels like its not me lol. Boom



If you give yourself a hand job, that is
NOT cheating. 
If you sit on your hand until it falls asleep 
And then give yourself a hand job, 
That bro is CHEATING !!!


----------



## Popeye (Jan 22, 2013)

Perhaps play a little game called 'Just the Tip'....

just for a second.....

just to see how it feels.....Is that cheating?


----------



## Yaya (Jan 22, 2013)

My wife blows a dude, she gets tossed out the window


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 22, 2013)

Georgia said:


> I don't respect anyone who is a cheater. Everyone makes mistakes but there are assholes out there who don't have any class or respect. If you feel you need to cheat then go be single. I've never cheated and hopefully never will mess up. If you have desires to cheat you do not love the person you're with like you should.



Sort of... You can love someone very much, but your sex life can be so neglected that you almost instinctually will satisfy your needs elsewhere.  Ultimately it may lead to you breaking it off.


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 22, 2013)

PFM said:


> If I finger bang Gina Gym Rat in the parking lot of Planet Fitness and have the audacity to jack my GF up for jacking off Bundy...............



Dammit PFM, Gina GYm Rat's my wife, and stay away from Planet Fitness, that's my gym (I am saying that in a whisper voice, do not want to get thrown out for being to loud)    LOL!!!!


----------



## getgains (Jan 22, 2013)

if you have to ask if its cheating go ask your wife make sure shes not holding anything sharp


----------

